# Nero: Wie brenne ich übergroße Dateien?



## FreddiePrince (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo, ich habe "Nero StartSmall" und wüsste gerne, wie ich Video CDs erstelle, wenn die entsprechende Video Datei größer ist als 700 MB, also nicht auf einen Rohling passt. Ich weiß, dass es möglich ist, einen Film o.ä. auf mehrere Rohlinge zu brennen, nur bin ich noch nicht dahinter gekommen wie.

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MrMo (8. Februar 2005)

Also ich kenn jetzt dieses "NERO StartSmall" nicht aber ich denk mal da geht das genau so 
Also, es muss irgendwo in den Einstellungen (bei Normal-Nero unter Experteneinstellung) eine Option geben, die sich "Disk at once Überbrennen aktivieren" nennt. Wenn du diesen Punkt aktivierst werden 3 Eingabefelder freigeschalten in die du das Brenner maximum einträgst.
Ich hatte da mal so ne Tabelle wo man bei jedem Brenner nachschaun kann in wie weit er überbrennen kann, leider hab ich die nicht mehr. Google einfach ein wenig oder wenn es nicht viel über 80min sind, also das File ca 750Mb oder so, kannst eigentlich nichts kaputt machen.
Nun musst du bei den Brennoptionen nur noch die Brennmethode DiscAtOnce auswählen und die VideoCD möglichst bei langsamer Brenngeschwindigkeit brennen.

Viel Glück


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2005)

Das Video-File einer VCD/SVCD kann meines Wissens nach bis zu ca. 806 MB gross sein. Du darfst die CD dann aber nicht als normale Daten-CD brennen, da's so ja nicht passt.
Wenn Du eine CD als VCD/SVCD brennst wird irgendein Pruefsummenquatsch (oder sowas, auf jeden Fall was zur Konsistenz der Daten) nicht mitgebrannt, sodass Du mehr Platz fuer die eigentlichen Daten hast.

Nur mal so zur Theorie.


----------

